# Fromm surf and turf



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

Thinking of switching to this from the Fromm puppy formula. Also will be putting my new pup on this as well. Should I switch slowly? I like the higher fat better as well so any input on which formula you think would be great. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Thewretched (Jan 1, 2014)

That's what we use, we switched relatively slowly, about a week, it was easy to switch and she loves all Fromm 4 star, she's loves lamb and lentils the best. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free Appc


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

Thanks! I like the fact you can switch the different formulas. My 8 month old eats but he doesn't seem thrilled about it. Will be switching this week


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Thewretched (Jan 1, 2014)

She gets a different bag every week, because she is a picky doofus, likes all the grain free flavors except for the salmon one, 


Sent from Petguide.com Free Appc


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

Picky dogs! I was looking at the salmon one too will try the surf and turf first. Then the lamb and lentil. ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I do love switching between the formulas, I'd do a slow switch but then you can switch anytime between flavours 

My dogs like all the flavours, the only one they slightly turn their noses up at is the Pork & Peas. Though the new Lamb & Lentil has my dogs drooling!


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

Ok on the slow switch. It's funny the lamb and lentil sounds so plain but I guess it's tasty! The pork and peas I was going to stay away from


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Thewretched (Jan 1, 2014)

Ours loves pork and peas for whatever reason. The free bag every 11 purchases is nice too.


Sent from Petguide.com Free Appc


----------

